# Need Help



## sam_i (Dec 21, 2013)

MY Iphone 3gs is Jailbroken on Ios 6.1.3 (TEATHERED) !

evertime my bettary goes low .my phone turned off then i always have to turn it on with a PC . otherwise i can not use my SIM .

is there a way to fix this so i can use my phone without need of a PC ?

IF not ? .. Then please tell me is there a Way to Convert TEATHERED to UNTEATHRED JAILBREAK ?

Please help


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Teathered" means it requires a PC to work if the phone is Reboot or the the Battery dies.

"Unteathered" means it does not require a PC.

There is no Unteathered Jailbreak for 6.1.3 yet that I am aware of. Supposedly by end of year.

The only way to avoid this in the mean time is to not let your phone reboot, or your battery go dead.


----------



## sam_i (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok Thanks .

And 1 More Thing That my iphone turns Off when reaches 30% -20% Battery .. Is There Way To Fix This ?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds to me like the battery is bad. Can't be sure really. But I am pretty confident that is what is wrong if that is happening.


----------

